

Ask HN: Review my site Skuttlefish - rate videos second by second - freddy

http://www.skuttlefish.com<p>Skuttlefish was envisioned while watching CNN conduct those Dial Polls during the Presidential debates.  Basically this very beta service will allow you to enter a video url (YouTube only for now) and rate the video as it is playing on a scale from 0 -&#62; 10 for positive and 0 -&#62; -10 for negative.  We also store this information to provide historic data. If you bring up a video you can click on historic data points to be taken directly to a specific point in the video.<p>As I mentioned it is very beta, with lots of plans in the works for widgets, more video formats, comments, etc.<p>Let me know what you think.
======
pclark
Hah. Cool.

Few niggles:

* The slider only rates when you "click" - as in, I assumed I could drag the slider up/down as the video played and it'd rate it in real time. That'd be cool.

* Work on your homepage! Include: Search for YouTube Videos, Highest rated/Lowest rated videos. "Think of Skuttlefish as Dial Polls for online videos. " I don't know what this means, personally. I'd make the "What is Skuttlefish" text much larger and colourful, its a cool idea so make sure users know what they're doing the moment they look at the page.

* Make a logo. Make a bookmarklet so I can rate YouTube videos from Youtube.com

* When I explicitly click "Register" it takes me to the login window. Can you make it so you can login with your "name" or email?

~~~
pclark
I hope that didnt come across as too harsh, I really think its a fantastic
idea, and I think your execution is great - just a few TINY niggles! You've
done 99.999% of the work!

~~~
freddy
oh no no that is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for your comments I
will add to them right away. Do you think it is a workable concept?

~~~
pclark
I think so! I think the trick is to allow users to use it from the youtube.com
site -- make it really really easy to rate videos. You almost want some form
of bot that posts a comment on users video page if they're rated x times
("your video has been ranked on skuttlefish - the most popular part is y, and
the least popular is z - rate this video here")

~~~
freddy
nice idea.

